# In the market, Toyota tundra or chevy silverado



## rut-ro

In the market for a new truck with only two requirements.

My wife wants four doors 
and I want four wheel drive

if anyone owns one of the trucks listed above please chime in and give me your input.

Ford owners feel free to reply and see if you can broaden my search and make it harder than it already is LOL

Thanks in advance


----------



## NaClH2O

I just bought a Tundra Crewmax with the 5.7L motor, SR5 package, towing package and offroad package. It's only 2WD, though. I wanted 4WD, but with everything else mentioned above, it was already expensive enough, so I left that option out. 

So far, I love this truck. The rear cab is huge, it has a ton of leg room. It rides comfortable and quiet, the motor has plenty of power (though it is a little thirsty) and I found out this weekend that the driver's seat sleeps pretty well. It reclines to an almost horizontal position.


----------



## louie870

I own a 05 Tundra 4 door. Toyota would def be your more reliable bet. I have had zero problems with my V8 4x4.


----------



## Fishtexx

Really like my '08 Tundra 5.7 4X4. Only problem to date was the radio display would not work occasionally, replaced under warranty a year ago. No other issues. Sure wish it got 30+ mpg. LOL


----------



## rut-ro

Looks like Toyota owners are the only folks who want to post. Thanks for the info


----------



## Long Pole

They have to try and convince others that a Tundra is actually good. Everything I have heard, except from those blind Tundra owners is that they suck gas. Only thing good is that it has a few more inches of leg room.

I have a '10 GMC Z71 and no other compares!!


----------



## dbarham

X2 Toyota is a gas hig


----------



## louie870

Iv owned ford, chevy and toyota V8 trucks and they are all gas hogs....owned 2 chevys and they were the most troublesome trucks...just my experience....owned 2 Toyotas and never any issues...you def get what you pay for.


----------



## Long Pole

I've owned a 2 chevys and a GMC. Never had a problem except they last too long. 

But I'd rather buy american anyday, than some Jap chit.


----------



## Jeff SATX

i owned a 2007 silverado with the 5.3l and i will never recommend it to anyway. burned oil like none other with the 8/4cyl fuel management and the engine failed at 110,000 miles. the door locks started to fail at 90,000mi and the power windows weren't the best working either, the rear winow broke at 100,000. even the **** speakers stopped working at like 60,000 miles. horrible truck, and i have a buddy with a 2008 2500hd that is experiencing the same problems (minus the engine issues - duramax). the power of their v8 didn't impress me much either, towed my boat like a little biotch. i have 3 buddies with tundras that love them, lots of power and nice trucks. i bought a 2011 ecoboost, and love it too. i'd even buy a new dodge over a chevy.


----------



## spankbomb

Ford SuperCrews have a really large back seat that is comfortable for adults and should give you plenty of room if you have child seats. I have a 2011 4x4 SuperCrew with the 5.0 and 6-speed auto with the 6.5 bed. Great truck, and I picked it over Toyota, GM and think it is a great option if you don't want to pony up for an EcoBoost.

That being said, I no longer have my vehicle allowance and I'm selling it and keeping my paid off Dodge 2500 Cummins!

Later,
Jon D.


----------



## ATX 4x4

I love my '10 F150. I went after the super crew with the 6'6" bed. I had the F150 vs Tundra debate. I've gone through way too many Chevys to think I can try and make another one last. Ultimately i chose Ford for appearance, cab room, full size bed with 4 full doors, didn't make stupid money management decisions requiring a bailout, and has a track record to prove it is a real work horse.

I hear a lot of happy Tundra owners but that truck just wasn't for me when it came down to it. With trips each week to our ranch in the rocky hill country, I just didn't see the Tundra being able to stand up to the abuse. They are tough no doubt but the interior felt cheap and poorly designed to me. Cheesy knobs and handles etc. That was just my impression. Since you asked for opinions...If you want a REAL truck, get a Ford.


----------



## louie870

Toyota's are owned by the Japs but the cars that are sold in America are built by American's for themost part. GMC is a Amreican owned company that has a ton of foreign built parts on it. So it works both ways. I just prefer quality and thats what I found I get with a Toyota. For the person knocking the foreign companys, do you have a yamaha outboard or suzuki? quess what...They are both foreign company's. Call it Jap **** if you like but the fact is they are better built and last longer with less problems.


----------



## trodery

For many years I was nothing but a Ford truck man until I discovered the quality in the Tundra!

I bought a new 2007 Crewmax and then last year I bought another new one. I don't think I will ever find anything as comfortable, quite, reliable and powerful!

Running back in forth to work and around town (very little freeway driving) I am getting 17.5 mpg (hand calculated) and a little over 19 on highway road trips.

They are built in San Antonio by a bunch of Texans!


----------



## Okiebug

I've owned 3 Silverados, liked them all very much. I have never liked a Chevy dealer's service center. Recently purchased a Tundra crew max, 4 WD, both the truck and dealers have been excellent. BTW if you can keep your foot out of it you get decent gas mileage. I got 21.6 on my last road trip, no load, 65 MPH, and a stiff tail wind.


----------



## FishAfrica

For those of you thinking the Tundra is full of Japanese parts, you are mistaken, go read the stickers on a Chevy and then the Tundra. Chevy 1500 built in Mexico 80% US/Mexico parts 20% other, Toyota Tundra built in San Antonio by Texans 81% US parts 19% Japanese.
I own a 2011 Tundra 5.7l Crewmax 4x4, love the truck lots of power, turns on a dime- so far very happy. My brother traded his Chevy in last week got a new Tundra Crewmax and loves it. He was converted after driving my truck!


----------



## carwich

i have an 04 tundra i use for pulling a utility trailer,it has 249,000 miles on it, and still pulls my trailer like a champ....


----------



## atcfisherman

I've owned 3 Fords, 2 Mazda, 1 Nissan, 1 Dodge and now a Chevy. All were pretty good. Each Ford I couldn't keep the front end aligned. The mazda was basically the Ford ranger. The Nissan was a 1997 ext cab 4x4 and that was an awesome truck, although it had a 4 cylinder. But it would go anywhere. The dodge was a 2001 quad cab 4x4 with the 318. Great truck until slightly over 100K miles I let a "shady tree" mechanic work on the tranny. Then all of a sudden things started going out and the guy said he could fix it. Well after $5400 and it still not fixed, I sold it and bought the chevy.

My chevy is a 2008 crew cab 2500 HD 4x4 with the 6.0L gas. I have 62K miles and no problems. It is the best truck I've owned by far. Now the fuel milage sucks (12 & 15), but it will pull a house down.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude




----------



## BURTONboy

I have a 2010 chevy 2500 4x4 and it likes some gas. Don't think i've ever scratched 12mpg on a tank of fuel. In my opinion, this 6.0L is weaker than chevy's older 5.7L motor to. Its way too dependant on the transmission. If I could get what I owe on it, i'd trade it in on a Ford or Dodge. Do yourself a favor and dont overlook a Dodge half ton. Plenty power, should get pretty good duel economy, and cheaper price tag than a Ford im sure. I would stear away from Chevy if I were you...


----------



## Rob S

I was in the same boat a few months ago and I bought a silverado with a 6.2l, nice truck and I cant wait to drive it everyday with all that power.


----------



## Muddskipper

My buddy bought a GMC and I got the Tundra about the same time.

He has had issues and stated that is his last GMC.

I love my Tundra

5.7 L, 4-door/ extended cab SR5 package

ONLY wish I would of gotten a 4X4 ....

I upgraded the shocks, wheels, and step bars

If I stay off the gas pedal and stay under 70mph I can get 16-17mpg

I love the towing

*NOTE: if I were to get a new truck today, I would buy a Ford Eco Boost!*
*These gas prices are too high! .... I have two frieds that have bought them and love them .... no one in my family has bought a FORD in 20+ years .... but I believe that will be the way of the future if gas stays anywhere near where it is today*


----------



## flatscat1

In the last 8 years my family has had a Chevy Z-71 and 2 Suburbans. All pieces of chit compared to Toyotas. Chevys would start to have problems around 70,000 miles - rattle at high speed, transmission, cosmetic stuff, whatever. We've wised up an now have 2 Tundras and 2 Lexus SUV's. I would love to buy American, but I'm not going to do so until they make an equal quality product, but they simply do not as of now. You will be far happier with Tundra, which is made in TX by the way.


----------



## TerryM

I just went thru the Ford,Chevy vs Toyota thing. For me Toyota came out ahead with Ford the second choice. All my problems with my Z-71 Suburban ruled Chevy out pretty fast.

Ordered a new Tundra 4x4 this past Monday.


----------



## ATX 4x4

For the Tundra guys, is that drop down rear window standard on the crewmax? or only certain packages? I really like that aspect of the truck.


----------



## ReelWork

This is funny. Typically all I ever hear about Chevy is "I had this fixed and that fixed but overall it's been a good truck" 

Guess some people have a different defnition of a "good" truck. Wonder if the story would be same if it their boat that broke and they were in the middle of the bay...

If I didn't get an an F250, I would have the Tundra or an F150 with the EcoBoost. 

Toyota is the clear choice here.


----------



## FishAfrica

ATX 4x4 said:


> For the Tundra guys, is that drop down rear window standard on the crewmax? or only certain packages? I really like that aspect of the truck.


I believe you need at least the SR5 package, might be an option on the Grade (plain Jane version) pickup. It sure is nice for cooling off the pickup cab in a hurry if its been sitting out in the sun.


----------



## FishAfrica

Contact SaltH2oAssassin here on 2cool, he gave me a great price quote on a Tundra. He works at Star Toyota, and nice guy


----------



## TerryM

FishAfrica said:


> Contact SaltH2oAssassin here on 2cool, he gave me a great price quote on a Tundra. He works at Star Toyota, and nice guy


I ordered mine thru SaltH2oAssassin this past Monday.


----------



## Supergas

*GM Max Trailering Package*

Hope this helps..

I drive a 2007 GMC 1/2 ton, Z71, 4WD VortecMax.. this is the HD towing version GM offers in a 1/2 ton.. it has the 6.0L 367 HP engine which is different than the 3/4 ton 6.0L..

The new GM 1/2 ton trucks are available with the 6.2L engine in the Max Trailering Package and are rated around 10,500 lbs towing... this package is 403 HP, 6 Speed tranny & a 9.5" posi rear end... Verrrry Stout...

*"MAX Trailering Pack
6.2L V8 engine, automatic locking rear differential, 9.5" rear axle, front/rear disc brakes, fog lamps, 17" aluminum wheels Z85 Handling/Trailering suspension and Trailering Package"*

I have owned both GM & Ford diesels, but this Maxed out 1/2 ton does it all for me.. I tow a 21 ft Wellcraft with no sweat, and I also haul a 22 ft trailer with a JD tractor, front end loader & shredder..

I average 14-16 MPG around town & 18-19 on the highway.. Towing is 10-11 MPG running 65-70

I would only replace my 07 with a new one to get the 6.2L.

good luck,

Supergas


----------



## Jolly Roger

Toyota Tundra all the way, not even a close race.


----------



## Long Pole

louie870 said:


> Toyota's are owned by the Japs but the cars that are sold in America are built by American's for themost part. GMC is a Amreican owned company that has a ton of foreign built parts on it.


Where is the headquarter for Toyota and how much of that truck price is deposited here in the states? 
Most of the parts are coming from other countries and the bottom dollar is going back overseas.

At least with GM, other than the parts from other places, the biggest chuck money is deposited to a company here in the states.


----------



## atcfisherman

ROFL....it is amazing how many people hate Chevy or Ford or Dodge or Toyota or etc. If someone can't face the fact that all manufactures make great trucks and yet sometimes some will have problems, then they are wearing blinders. I have owned all of them as described earlier and I wouldn't have a problem going with any of them. Take the blinders off and see freely!! LOL

Hopefully the guy asking the questions will realize to stay clear of anyone who says "don't ever by____" or "I would never go back to ____." Those are subjective opinions based on one experience.


----------



## Jolly Roger

Long Pole said:


> Where is the headquarter for Toyota and how much of that truck price is deposited here in the states?
> Most of the parts are coming from other countries and the bottom dollar is going back overseas.
> 
> At least with GM, other than the parts from other places, the biggest chuck money is deposited to a company here in the states.


I own a GM american muscle car. It was built in Canada, designed by Australians, and built with a lot of oversea parts.

Do not fool yourself, car makers are global. Your argument died in the 80's.


----------



## vt_fish02

Long Pole said:


> I've owned a 2 chevys and a GMC. Never had a problem except they last too long.
> 
> But I'd rather buy american anyday, than some Jap chit.


That is funny...chevrolet assembled in good ol' mexico, Toyota Tundra assembled in San Antonio, Tx. I think I would rather keep American people employeed!


----------



## hoosierplugger

08 tundra here, 114k and the truck is as smooth and quiet as it was new. I'll buy another one, once I drive the paint off this one.


Only tundra weak points are the oem brake rotors tend to warp.


----------



## trodery

FishAfrica said:


> Contact SaltH2oAssassin here on 2cool, he gave me a great price quote on a Tundra. He works at Star Toyota, and nice guy


I bought both of my Crewmax trucks from SaltH2oAssassin, he is a great guy and I love the Star Toyota dealership!


----------



## SSST

I get a kick outta these threads too, that's why i usually just read them and have a laugh, am i the only one in the world who buys GM products and has very good luck?? GM has always been my choice, but i've had Fords, one Toyota, and now a Nissan in the driveway. Can't say i've really had bad luck with any of them, maybe i'm just lucky. Current truck is an '09 GMC Z-71, does everything i need it to and does very good mileage wise, 18 hwy, 14 in town, and i have a lead foot. My buddy has a new Toyota, he loves his truck, but he's the kinda guy that'll trade it in for whatever the newest fad is in 2 years. Like another guy said, they all make quality trucks, just pick the one you like and go for it.


----------



## GeauxGet'Er

If you buying a truck, I don't see why the fuss about gas prices. One should already know you will be paying a chit more in gas per year than a corolla or a focus. Then comparing the gas difference between the different trucks is only a few gallons difference per week or even month depending on the driving, amounting to nothing more than a couple hundred bucks difference a year. So, i wouldn't give gas mileage a whole lot of leverage if comparing trucks. Other things would be more important. 

And yes, the all american made concept has been long gone...you should see the supply chain on the parts for these trucks, must utilize the same companies for their parts. 

In conclusion, like most on here said - Get a TUNDRA!!! 

personally, I have an '08, 5.7 V8 and never had problems. i've never owned a truck before, but always had either a Fords 150 and 250's for a company vehicle. Tundra...that's all I have to say.


----------



## rut-ro

Thanks for all the input guys, I have 10 more pounds to lose then I'll give salth20 a shout.


----------



## seabo

pm sent...


----------



## TheGoose

I think they are both great trucks. 

Just remember when you hear all the griping about a certain truck like Chevy that Chevy probably sells hundreds of thousands more than the Tundra. It's easy to find somebody who has had a problem with their Chevy when they sell that many. 

Chevy sold 250,000 more Silverado's than Toyota Tundras in 2011 FYI.

I would say drive em both and price em both and pick which one you like best. Rumor is that similarly equipped Chevy's are about $3-5K cheaper than the Tundra.

Post up what you find.


----------



## louie870

Check out consumer reports. It will give you a idea which truck has more problems, which is GMC by far.


----------



## justinsfa

Im on my second Generation 2 Tundra now.... Had an 08 Crewmax, 5.7, 4x4, the works.... Put 99k miles on it (The only thing that messed up on me was the radio, which was out of warranty and I replaced with a aftermarket Nav unit).

Sold it to a fellow 2cooler here last March and last I heard, he was still loving it.

Replaced the 08 with a 2011 Crewmax.... set up identical to the 08 I had, except I went with tow mirrors on the new one. I dont think the throttle response and power in this 2011 is as good as the 2008 had, even though they have the same drivetrain configuration. Dealer says I am crazy, but I had them both for a few months and switched back and forth and I could tell a difference.

Gas numbers I am seeing here are non-existant. I have never broken 16mpg on a tank, even when my trucks were bone stock.

I have made some upgrades to my truck, with 20" wheels and 35" tires, 3" lift, etc.... and see about 13mpg on average.... but as mentioned, even when it was stock before the additions, I never saw anything over 16. Pulling a 22ft boat, I get about 9mpg.

The only other half ton truck I could put into the running vs the Tundra would be the F150 EcoBoost... I looked really hard at them when I purchased my 2011...HOWEVER, the selling factor for me is interior room.... I travel alot and for lengthy amounts of time, and I can cram ALOT of stuff in that crewmax.... Note: I came from a F250 crewcab before, and the interior room on the Tundra blows it away.

That being said.... This is my 4th Toyota pickup... Never had any issues with any of them... I have had a Chevrolet and a GMC halfton, and had issues with them both. Never owned a Ford, but my sister has an 05 F150 4x4 and its still rolling with the punches (however, it is a target for thieves).

The Tundra packages are a little confusing, so if you have any questions, let me know and I will be more than happy to help you sort through some stuff that you will never use. Aftermarket is way cheaper and you wont be paying interest on those options for 5 years.

Ive done plenty of research on these things.... And yes, my trucks get used as a truck, but I do take care of them. No issues with them not holding up.

PS... Thomas is a great guy, even though I didnt go through him, I met him outside of the dealership.... and with the gas prices, you should start seeing better incentives and better deals...

All that being said, if it were me, I would be looking at the F150 Ecoboost and the Tundra....


----------



## Newbomb Turk

Get the one Toyota depends on.


----------



## atcfisherman

Newbomb Turk said:


> Get the one Toyota depends on.


ROFL.........now that's funny! :biggrin:


----------



## Boomhauer75

I love my Tundra! No problems and I also bought mine from Thomas (SaltH20) 

I had a dodge Hemi before the Tundra and there is no comparison! Plus nobody likes to drag race the Tundra! LOL


----------



## oOslikOo

SSST said:


> I get a kick outta these threads too, that's why i usually just read them and have a laugh, am i the only one in the world who buys GM products and has very good luck?? GM has always been my choice, but i've had Fords, one Toyota, and now a Nissan in the driveway. Can't say i've really had bad luck with any of them, maybe i'm just lucky. Current truck is an '09 GMC Z-71, does everything i need it to and does very good mileage wise, 18 hwy, 14 in town, and i have a lead foot. My buddy has a new Toyota, he loves his truck, but he's the kinda guy that'll trade it in for whatever the newest fad is in 2 years. Like another guy said, they all make quality trucks, just pick the one you like and go for it.


Im the same way. I have a 3/4 ton silverado thats over 10 years old and the only thing ive had to fix is when some jackwagon tried to steal it. Had a ford where everything went to ****. no AC or heater among many other things before 180,000 miles. i know a guy whos got a 99' half ton chevy with over 400,000 miles on it.he has had to some minor work to it. Among the people i know chevys outnumber any truck and most have over 200,000 miles without any problems. The two guys i know that have dodges are trying to get rid of them. one has some problems (nothing major) and its not at 100,000 yet. Any truck you get has the potential to be a bust or run for a long time regardless of make.

edit: all said trucks are 4x4 also.


----------



## jaime1982

pffft, chevy and toyota arent even in the same catagory, Toyota is 100 times more quality than gm will ever think of being!


----------



## atcfisherman

jaime1982 said:


> pffft, chevy and toyota arent even in the same catagory, Toyota is 100 times more quality than gm will ever think of being!


ROFL again!!!! Where is your data? I guess personal opinions are facts now? I had a 1983 toyota truck with the 4-cylinder R22 motor and at over 80K miles, I started having all kinds of problem with it from electrical to AC to transmission. Just because I had a bad experience with one doesn't mean all are bad and the same holds true for Chevy, GMC, Ford, Nissan and Dodge.


----------



## louie870

Check out Consumer reports. The foriegn auto makers def have it figured out when it come to less problems and more reliable cars/trucks.


----------



## atcfisherman

While consumer reports give data, one must understand where that data comes from. Not everyone reports their problems or non-problems to consumer report. How about just saying you like Toyota and other like Chevy or Dodge or Ford or Nissan>?????

Typically when one bashes another brand, it's to make them feel they made the best choice, even if it's not true.


----------



## louie870

That is probably true in some cases and I could care less what you buy or drive. From my experience, Toyota makes a good product. My Tundra is 7 years old and ZERO problems. Same thing with my 2001 tacoma. Iv owned 1 ford and 2 chevrolets. Major problems with my chevrolets and minor problems with my Ford. Just letting the guy that started this thread know what my experience has been. Good Luck!


----------



## atcfisherman

louie870 said:


> That is probably true in some cases and I could care less what you buy or drive. From my experience, Toyota makes a good product. My Tundra is 7 years old and ZERO problems. Same thing with my 2001 tacoma. Iv owned 1 ford and 2 chevrolets. Major problems with my chevrolets and minor problems with my Ford. Just letting the guy that started this thread know what my experience has been. Good Luck!


I understand. I probably shouldn't have come across so harsh. My apologies!


----------



## TheGoose

I'm curious to see what the price difference is in Toyota vs. Chevy/Ford. I've heard that a comprable Toyota is $3-5K more than the USA trucks.


----------



## justinsfa

TheGoose said:


> I'm curious to see what the price difference is in Toyota vs. Chevy/Ford. I've heard that a comprable Toyota is $3-5K more than the USA trucks.


On the last 2 trucks I have purchased, I have found it totally opposite of what you said.


----------



## capt. david

last year i traded my 2500 ram for a tundra sr5 long bed dbl cab. parked my ram next to the tundra and tundra overall was bigger. the tundra is a beast. gas mileage 15-19


----------

